# sno way predator control module



## curt103 (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone know where or have a control module that i can get at a decent price?Can be used. model number on module 96105084 ..Best price i found was like 300.00


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck with your search. I checked last year, couldnt get one. I would have had to buy the wireless setup. Luckily, sno-way started to re-produced the keypad "pad" for the controller, and I was saved for $30


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

$300 is a good price, suggested list is $382.


----------



## curt103 (Aug 7, 2011)

k i probably will buy it there..thanks for reply


----------

